# New Born Health Examination



## Mirette (Aug 20, 2009)

Dear all,

I've got a CO 6 weeks ago :clap2:,and i did everything even health examinations and police checks for me and my husband , but there is one thing i need to know: as i delivered my baby 3 weeks ago and health checks for the baby is required, but i don't know Is it necessary to have her own form like the one i myself had when i did my health checks? or can i just take her to the panel doctor ? and what kind of health examination should be done for a new born? I asked my CO but she doesn't reply for more than two weeks now ..

Please if anyone knows about a similar situation, i'll appreciate it if you let me know about it ...

Thanks dears ...


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Mirette,

First of all congratulations on the birth of your baby!!

A form is needed for your baby as well. This means, your baby also needs to have a passport. An X-Ray is not required. So you need to fill only Form 26.

I have a baby daughter. The panel doctor just weighed her, did a physical examination, (just poked and prodded a bit, nothing major) and asked about vaccinations. I am in Germany, and here you have a baby book which records everything about mandatory checkups and vaccinations. So she had a look at it and noted something down. Didn't take more than 10 minutes for the baby.

Hope this information helps.

Cheers and good luck.

Maverick


----------



## Mirette (Aug 20, 2009)

maverick343 said:


> Hello Mirette,
> 
> First of all congratulations on the birth of your baby!!
> 
> ...


Thanks very much maverick343 ,you gave me a good piece of information here , but i need to ask about one more thing .. Actually i added the baby on her father's passport who is the secondary applicant, will that be sufficient or must she have her own passport? and if so, can a new born baby have a passport of her own?

I'm really very thankful for your help ...


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think now it goes beyond what I know 
My new born baby got her own passport. 
Whether it is sufficient if your baby is on your husband's passport or whether its a rule that she needs to have her own passport I do not know nor how you would fill the form since the same passport number will then be there on your husband's form as well as on your baby's. :-(

Hopefully another member is able to help you. Sorry!

Good luck..

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i think in international travel even an infant has to have a passport of her/his own.

and yes you do get individual passport made. we got it made for our daughter when she was one month old. She is 5 months now.. clicking the picture wasn't the easiest i must admit..


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

Could anyone please advise if the medical check is exempted for baby born in AU?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

No.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Mirette said:


> Thanks very much maverick343 ,you gave me a good piece of information here , but i need to ask about one more thing .. Actually i added the baby on her father's passport who is the secondary applicant, will that be sufficient or must she have her own passport? and if so, can a new born baby have a passport of her own?
> 
> I'm really very thankful for your help ...


Passport is mandatory for all the applicants including infants.

Regards
Amit


----------

